# Feeding Frenzy



## MissMia (Jan 9, 2008)

Shot thru my kitchen window this afternoon. They love that bird seed!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2008)

Lovely birds.

Is there any other angle to shoot them or maybe trim the foreground plant back?  The leaves in front of the feeder are a bit distracting.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 9, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Lovely birds.
> 
> Is there any other angle to shoot them or maybe trim the foreground plant back? The leaves in front of the feeder are a bit distracting.


 
This is the only angle I have, otherwise they won't come to the bowl.  I guess I should trim the plant back a little. I knew it wasn't a very good shot, so I posted it in the snap shot thread. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2008)

Please don't consider this as if it "wasn't a very good shot".  I don't know where Cave Creek is, but I think the California Quail (?) is a beautiful bird.

If that is your shot area for this exhibition, and you are blessed with such a population, just try to enhance the opportunities.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Jan 10, 2008)

Jesus! I almost had to buy a new computer monitor!

I was half way to the gun closet before I realised that you can't eat a picture.

I live up here in Northwestern Ontario, and there's no eating poultry but partridge (what americans would call spruce grouse).

I've always wanted to hunt quail though, I hear they're exciting! Partridge are stupid and you can sometimes take them with a handful of gravel. 

I swear, if it wasn't for their superb camo, and fast breeding and the fact there just aren't that many people up here...they'd be extinct.


----------

